# DeLaSalle's Thorson coached Okafor, Towns. What does he think?



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

> Timberwolves coach and president of basketball operations Flip Saunders pretty much promised two things when his team finally found NBA lottery luck Tuesday night for the first time in its history and landed the No. 1 overall pick in June’s draft: He’s not trading the pick and it isn’t as simple a proposition as choosing between two markedly different but gifted big men, Duke’s Jahlil Okafor and Kentucky’s Karl-Anthony Towns.
> 
> Five weeks from now, though, it probably will be just that simple.
> 
> ...


http://www.startribune.com/prep-coach-could-be-font-of-knowledge-for-wolves/304510771/


----------

